# Excel Sheets for Heat Exchanger Design



## عثمان الراوي (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Excel Sheets for Heat Exchanger Design​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (18 يونيو 2010)

لم أفهم بالضبط أرجو التوضيح


----------



## ابوبدر4 (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جييييد جدا بارك الله فيك,,

ولكن اخي الفاضل هل ممكن اضافة مواد اخرى للمبادل الحراري غير تلك المذكور في ملف الـ Example 5.3

خصوصا مواد الغاز الطبيعي مثل الميثان والايثان والايثيلين و توابعهم في الانتاج الصناعي ,, ولك مني كللل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

thanks dear


----------



## بشارالعلي (30 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## farouq dabag (30 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك ياطيب


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## assemalkarasneh (22 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## fatenqarqaz (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحميل المفلفات غير الرار لاني لم استطيع تحميلها وشكرا


----------



## imad sami (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايسر السعدي (30 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (25 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------



## eng_khali (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

